# Truma water heater won't light



## Devonshirelass (Jun 20, 2008)

I have just bought a Tribute 650 with a truma water boiler that will not light.

We have checked the gas valve and that the boiler is full but still no luck.

Are going away for the first time in two days time and would probably not be able to get a dealer to look at it before.

Any help welcome


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

You need I believe at least 11.4 volts from your battery so best check that first but it could be any number of faults ! go to www.preloved.co.uk and on there is a forum purely for these type of problems you will get an answer from Gary who knows everything about this subject.
Wyn.


----------



## 103279 (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry, I don't mean to offend but have you removed the cover from the outside exhaust vent? I've forgotton to do this quite a few times. Also, if the manufacturer has fitted the exhaust vent near a window, there is a switch fitted to the window that prevents the boiler lighting if the window is open; this is to prevent exhaust gases entering the habitation area. If you have one of these close the window.

Good luck.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Just a thought.

You haven't got a wire coming from the window nearest to the boiler flue that is part of a system that stops the boiler from being lit when the window is open have you?

I just wondered if that was the case and you might be trying to light it with the window open because of the weather.

Been there and done it.  

As I say, just a thought.

EDIT: crossed with the last poster


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Even a good one can take many goes to light. Air gets into the gas line whilst the boiler is off. This needs to clear before it will light. Our worst was about 9 tries, but it lit on the tenth. Just keep trying it.

(As mentioned earlier, voltage is important too)

PS you can always use a kettle! Don't let it stop you going.


----------



## Devonshirelass (Jun 20, 2008)

Phew, all sorted now.

Thanks for all of the suggestions and no offence taken theoldtrout.

Persistance has paid off. We plugged the mains in to ensure the battery was charged and checked that the switch on the window was not faulty and very late last night I gave it one last try and lo and behold the red light did not come on !

Off to the Cambridge folk festival on Wednesday and staying at Cherry Hinton C.C site for its first outing.


----------

